# Opinions on stand mixers



## calicoskies (Dec 6, 2001)

I am planning to buy a stand mixer. I have always thought Kitchenaid was the one to own, but I am reading some negative reviews about them since the company was sold to Whirlpool. Motors burning out, gears leaking grease/oil, attachments difficult to remove and customer service not being good. I am leary about spending all that money on a mixer that might not last me 5yrs+. My other choice is a Kenwood, but its $399. Before spending this much on an appliance, I want to do as much research as I can. 

Can anyone offer up opinions on stand mixers that you use/own?


----------



## calicoskies (Dec 6, 2001)

Nevermind, I have since searched and read previous posts here on the mixer discussions.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Glad you found what you needed. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask!

:bounce:


----------

